# Advice for getting business from garages



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi, would appreciate comments on how to approace garages for work, eg bmw, mercedes. I know they generally have in house valeters, but im looking at going around and gettin some new business.

1st i have no idea what to say or who to ask for
2nd, whats best to wear, to seem proffesional


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

I would say the dealer principle would be the best person to ask for, although that's going straight to the top - might have to work through people before you get there.

If it was me I'd go suited and booted. First impressions and all that


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

turn up in a clean black car!! so clean it blinds them!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Ill turn up in my rs, thats always gleaming and making little kids smile when its poppin flames out the back


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

It'll either be the Sales manager or Service/Aftersales manager who oversee's the valeters..depending on how the dealership is run.

If you ask directly at reception who manages the valeters any good receptionist will see that you speak to the right person.
I'd suggest phoning and asking the above first rather than turning up unannounced, that way you get to set up an appointment with the right person where they'll have actually made time to sit down & talk to you.

I wouldn't ask for the DP, they have lots on their plate day 2 day & you'll more than likely get rebuffed.

Good luck


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

if it was me id go in a realy clean car or your works van dressed in your clean works uniform
and maybe take a portfolio and show them the high standard off your business


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

Take your van , make sure its spotless , dress in a smart clean works uniform , take a portfolio and offer to do a car for them . You could always ask the sales people if they would give your business card out when they sell a car


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

And spellcheck any written sales literature you give out to them :thumb:


----------



## Fozzer (Jul 19, 2011)

Arrive smartly dressed, pretending to be looking at cars, spot the most swirled car on the forecourt, then speak to man in charge, sales manager, etc, then during your "pitch" offer to detail a car or part for free ( now pick your victim car, the one you picked earlier) 
Then POW blow them away with your work, hopefully word of mouth will spread.

Or read through the thread pick the best bits from each and make your approach, hope all goes well


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I got contracts for dealerships and will never do it again.

More hassle than it was worth for me


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

wish wash said:


> I have no idea what to say or who to ask for


Trust me you will fit in perfectly at a main dealer then


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

I was talking to an Autoglass tech a couple of weeks ago who used to be a self employed valeter at a local vauxhall dealership. He got paid £14 for a full valet! That was until the manager of the valeting company brought in foreign labour who were instead paid £8 per car. He was told if he wanted to carry on he would either have to match or beat the foreigners to keep his job. 
The same tech asked me to leave him a card as Autoglass were paying a valeter to travel from Birmingham (to Notts) to valet any customers cars for £165! 
I tried out trade valeting for a while but even at £45 for a small car it just didnt make it pay. Wont go back that. Youre better off with company cars etc on a regular basis as you know what youre going into every time.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

dealership valeting on a sub-contracting basis is not worth it - I've said the same story about 20 times on DW and answered pm's about it

i only worked if i was allowed to charge my prices - as technically I'm cancelling a potential customer to help (it was arnold clark...enough said)

the in-house valeters would hate me because i was charging X amount and they were getting that a day, the workshop and set up was horrendous, no thought about the process - i was told 1 hour for a FULL valet, including polish on an M5 at BMW, i walked out and said i wasn't doing it

Eventually got what i was owed, about two months later

never again


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Would not go suited and booted, you would get laughed at.
I wear nice tailored shorts in summer, nice logo T shirts.

But as the National type valet type companies have outsourced most dealers valeting unless you can do a motor for for £5-8 in 10 minutes you won't get a sniff. I drive past a Mini dealer every morning and see the 6 contract staff dropped off, you can easily spot them in their high visability tops.

But the guys doing it have the last laugh, as our great unwashed unemployed won't do it. I have seen the East Europeans working 10 hour days and do not complain. I have worked with them a few times and they are nice people. They are through National Car Cleaning and do pay their tax and insurance. They only clean the cars as the dealer deems fit, so some dealers think a deacent valet is great others like a well known dealer in a city I know of a major brand just scrub them down.

National Car Cleaning web site http://www.nationalcarclean.co.uk/index.cfm?go=view&page=vehicle-valeting they are contracted by at least 60% of new car dealerships as cleaning a car is just that cleaning a car.

But to be honest, the more they mess up the more I repair, so jobs a good un.

And as far as detiailing, no chance.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Mirror Finish said:


> .
> 
> National Car Cleaning web site http://www.nationalcarclean.co.uk/index.cfm?go=view&page=vehicle-valeting they are contracted by at least 60% of new car dealerships as cleaning a car is just that cleaning a car.
> 
> ...


have you seen how bad these companies websites are? its the same with the 2 outsourced companies who are in the auction houses - their websites are literally a template & text


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I've taken on all you constructive points, It was more about making a little extra cash. i would never valet a car for 8 or what not, I have my standards and they ain't dropping. If i wanted to ruin peoples cars, id open up my own £5 car wash and wash a car in a few minutes, but defeats the object of being a detailer


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

wish wash said:


> Ill turn up in my rs, thats always gleaming and making little kids smile when its poppin flames out the back


Yeah but not the RS in your avatar tho , reason being, THAT'S MINE!:wall:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Busted! :lol:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

:lol: Gutted!

See the Avatar theifs are around again.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Mirror Finish said:


> National Car Cleaning web site http://www.nationalcarclean.co.uk/index.cfm?go=view&page=vehicle-valeting they are contracted by at least 60% of new car dealerships as cleaning a car is just that cleaning a car.


Have both these and Motorclean head office fairly local to me, most dealerships I have been working in have had these contractors on site.

Neither are very good at preparing new cars or even used ones and often cause more damage than it's worth to the vehicles finish, but Motorclean's turnover is huge. When I went down to their office to collect my cheque for sorting out the R8 they mullered, there was a news clipping on the wall in reception stating that their turnover in 2006 was something like £26 million.

Not bad business at all.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol: at the avatar bust :lol:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

pmsl at avatar theft rumble :lol::lol:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

wish wash said:


> Ill turn up in my rs, thats always gleaming and making little kids smile when its poppin flames out the back


i envy your coolness


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

RRobert said:


> Yeah but not the RS in your avatar tho , reason being, THAT'S MINE!:wall:
> 
> looking for the please ground open up and swallow me button


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Gleammachine said:


> Have both these and Motorclean head office fairly local to me, most dealerships I have been working in have had these contractors on site.
> 
> Neither are very good at preparing new cars or even used ones and often cause more damage than it's worth to the vehicles finish, but Motorclean's turnover is huge. When I went down to their office to collect my cheque for sorting out the R8 they mullered, there was a news clipping on the wall in reception stating that their turnover in 2006 was something like £26 million.
> 
> Not bad business at all.


Been there and worked for them. Still in touch with the old MD in the Midlands. Quite a shady op tbh. Im sure the owner ( wont name ) sold to share holders and he's just a silent partner now. Definately takes a huge amount of ££'s per day rather than year. Standards are what the valeter at the time is willing to do for the per unit pay scheme they receive tbh.

I wouldnt even bother with main dealers now tbh unless they are willing to spend realistic figures. Either way, you will still get d1cked around as non can normally organise fun in a brothel let alone a car retail site.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Beau Technique said:


> Been there and worked for them. Still in touch with the old MD in the Midlands. Quite a shady op tbh. Im sure the owner ( wont name ) sold to share holders and he's just a silent partner now. Definately takes a huge amount of ££'s per day rather than year. Standards are what the valeter at the time is willing to do for the per unit pay scheme they receive tbh.
> 
> I wouldnt even bother with main dealers now tbh unless they are willing to spend realistic figures. Either way, you will still get d1cked around as non can normally organise fun in a brothel let alone a car retail site.


Yup

I took on the challenge of running a dealership and it was excellent money but good god i never slept with worry.
Supposed to be just 6 new/used valets per day and they slammed us with loads and moaned all the time. (Well the service manager did)

Service wash time frame 8 minutes with 2 lads on it. wash dry and vac was the instruction. They expected almost a full valet in 8 mins :wall:

It didn't work out and I left - Would never do it under those terms ever again


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i would chose to go to a main dealer either!!

and LOL at the avatar ownage :lol: :lol: oh dear oh dear!!!


----------

